# Why Shark Fishing?



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

this might sounds newbish but got a question to ask. I don't know anything about shark fishing and it seems very popular in the area. do you guys eat your catch or you in it for the fight and release? are they tasty? I might give it a shot :thumbup:


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I really enjoy it. Its like a food chain encompassing, complete fishing experience. I catch a sand flea which catches another fish, that fish gets paddled out in the kayak which is a fun and somewhat scary experience all in its self. You sit, you wait, you take in the beauty of the gulf and then out of nowhere your reel starts screaming. Your adrenalin spikes, it could be any number of shark species that grabbed your bait. You let it run and crank down in hopes that you hook up.

Then it becomes a test of your gear and your endurance. It is you and rigs you have made, gear you have selected, knots you have tied against the apex predator of the sea and they can be much larger than you are.

At the end of the battle, assuming you catch and release which is what I normally do, its a whole new ballgame to safely get the shark on the beach, get the hook out and get it back in the water and revived and safely released as quickly as possible. You get that done successfully and its a feeling like no other.

For me its the prestige and the rush and again the conservation. I respect the shark and having it swim safely away after an epic battle really does it for me. 

This is the ultimate fishing experience for me right now and I am extremely grateful to live somewhere that I can go do this pretty much any time I want.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I accidentally catch too many sharks. I wouldn't mind bringing in some species intentionally like a Tiger, or a Great Hammerhead...I've caught a lot of the other species without targeting them...it certainly is a battle though...at least from the shore you can anchor yourself down in the sand for a bit...from a boat a 7 foot+ Bull Shark feels like you're really up a 250 rock, and it's pissed! It is an exciting battle though...Almost all my accidental sharks were caught using large circle hooks and 100lb flouro leader, and 100lb spooled. Trying for other bottom fish usually. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

mainly because its the ultimate big game fishing experience. you'll go through countless 6-8ft sharks before you get a real smoker and then you have to have the skills and gear to land it. there is no other feeling that compares to holding on to a hot 12/0 while line is peeling off 10yards a second and knowing what ever is doing it is two to three times your size, has the ability to crush just about any living marine mammal in the gulf and in about an hour and a half you'll be face to face with it. 

i release all my big sharks. i've kept blacktips for food and bait and also several sharpnose for bait as well. no point in killing a 200lb + fish when the freezer will only hold 40lbs of packaged meat.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

lowprofile said:


> . there is no other feeling that compares to holding on to a hot 12/0 while line is peeling off 10yards a second...


Nothing like the sound and smell of burning drag grease. ;-)

Or the frozen moment in time when the clicker goes "tick......tick tick......tick...."


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't have a boat, so I don't have the luxury of going off shore for huge fish that will really put my gear to the test, so what do I do? I hit the beach, wait for a bite, and hold on for the ride


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

HappyHourHero said:


> I really enjoy it. Its like a food chain encompassing, complete fishing experience. I catch a sand flea which catches another fish, that fish gets paddled out in the kayak which is a fun and somewhat scary experience all in its self. You sit, you wait, you take in the beauty of the gulf and then out of nowhere your reel starts screaming. Your adrenalin spikes, it could be any number of shark species that grabbed your bait. You let it run and crank down in hopes that you hook up.
> 
> Then it becomes a test of your gear and your endurance. It is you and rigs you have made, gear you have selected, knots you have tied against the apex predator of the sea and they can be much larger than you are.
> 
> ...


Very well said... If you do it once, you will be hooked.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> Nothing like the sound and smell of burning drag grease. ;-)
> 
> .."



many will never know....


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Shark fishing is a pure adreneline sport. Every fisherman i know loves to have a great fight on their line. But then when (like happyhour said) you are hooked up on rigging in which you have made with your very own hand the excitement is trully intensified. 

Also several of us do shark tagging for NOAA and the National Marine Fisheries so that they can continue in there research efforts and assist in the sharks preservation. You should definitely come out with us on day. If you don't have you own shark setup i would be more than happy to let you reel one in on mine should i get a hit. Then you can feel the excitement.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

That's like asking a ******* why they have a 4x4 or a bigger bass boat, or shoot a deer with a 338. Because by gosh it's biggest, baddest, toughest fish out there. It's a fight with one of the strongest and meanest things alive and you can fight it, win the fight, take the picture and watch him swim away to fight another day.

It's fun too.


----------

